# Just moved to Scottsdale, getting back in shape!



## Cfel420 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm a young 23 year old male, currently weighing in about 216 lbs. I moved out here in September to go to college for the first time! (worked for 5 years to save up). I'm going to be rushing a fraternity, and moving into upper classmen housing, and I want to get in good shape! These are supposed to be the best 4 years of my life, and I want to carry that success into my life after college. My main goal is to just lose weight, tone up, and all around look better. Also to be more secure about how I look!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Cfel420* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Dath (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## brazey (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## windjam (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck to you! You can find all the support and info you need right here on these forums! Enjoy the college life, I miss my times homie!


----------

